# Dos-Copy Befehl via Vbscript ausführen



## Bioman (31 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem VBScript. Ich möchte ein Dos-Copy-Befehl via StartProgram aus dem VBScript starten. Das ganze funktioniert einwandfrei solange ich auf keine Directories mit Leerschlägen zugreiffe (z.B. \Storage Card Usb\).

Ich habe verschiedenes versucht und leider hat nichts geklappt. Das Problem ist folgendes. Das CMD von meinen Multi Panel findet nun den gewünschten Pfad nicht und bricht die Verarbeitung ab. 

Die momentan verwendete VBScript-Zeile sieht wiefolgt aus:
*Call StartProgram("CMD","/C copy \Storage Card USB\ \\PC02a\Archiv\,hmiShowNormal,hmiYes)*

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
im VB-Script gibt es auch einen VB-Copy-Befehl. Vielleicht sollterst du die die Syntax sazu mal anschauen. Dieser Befehl unterstützt definitiv die "Windows-Dateinamen" und "Windows-Verzeichnisnamen".
Gut nachölesen kann man das in der VB-Script-Hilfe deiner Visu. Auch schön zum Lesen ist dieser Artikel - auch wenn er vielleicht nicht zu 100% auf dein Problem trifft ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## JesperMP (31 Juli 2008)

Fehlt es enfach ein paar " hier und da?

Problem ist das _Program Parameters_ muss ein String sein.
Und datei+pfad mit leerzeichen muss in ".." stehen.
Um ein " innerhalb von ein VBS string einzusetzen muss man ein dobbelt-" schreiben: "" . 

Versuch mit:
Call StartProgram("CMD","/C copy ""\Storage Card USB\\\PC02a\Archiv\"" ",hmiShowNormal,hmiYes).

edit:

oder
Call StartProgram("CMD" , "/C copy " & vbQuot & "\Storage Card USB\\\PC02a\Archiv\" & vbQuot , hmiShowNormal , hmiYes).


----------



## Bioman (7 August 2008)

*Es funktioniert*

Hallo Jesper und LarryL

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Ich habe gedacht, dass es daran liegen muss und meine Lösung mit euren Tipps ergänzt. Leider funktioniert das Ganze nicht mit ""Pfad name"" sondern ich habe gleich drei " auf jeder Seite benötigt.

Hier meine Lösung die funktioniert:

SourceKurven = """Storage Card USB""" & "\Kurven\Langzeit"
RemotePathKurven = RemotePath & "Kurven\Langzeit"

Call StartProgram("CMD","/C copy " & SourceKurven & "\*.* " & RemotePathKurven,hmiShowNormal,hmiNo)  

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Lg Bioman


----------

